# Dovetail Jigs, comparison?



## wbrisett (Dec 21, 2011)

There have been a few posts recently about dovetail jigs that got me to thinking maybe we should try as a group to put together some sort of comparison of various jigs out there. Any interest in doing this?


----------



## dawsonbob (Aug 5, 2013)

I would be interested in this, too.


----------



## wbrisett (Dec 21, 2011)

I can do the Sommerfeld jig. While I could also attempt the Incra system, I've not been happy with it. Try as I might, I've not gotten the nice clean tight dovetails that they do in the various videos. In my discussions with them, they have given me some tips which helped, but didn't alleviate the issue fully, so I'm not sure I'm the best person to put that out.

Thinking of a template, I'm wondering what would work best? Here's one option:

Setup time for first dovetail:

Ease of use:

Minimum & Maximum widths:

Types of cuts (through/half-blind/box joints)

Table mount/free router

Best uses:

Cost:

Anything else that might be added? Would others be interested in contributing to something like this?


----------



## Michigander (Oct 11, 2011)

Maybe add a section on the ease of making dovetails in long boards like used in blanket chests- say 20" long.


----------



## wbrisett (Dec 21, 2011)

There hasn't been much interest in doing this, so it doesn't look like this will happen. I will say that neither system I have (Incra, or Sommerfeld) would do well in a 20-in long board. Technically there's nothing in the Incra system that prevents that other than it being a bit unwieldy and probably not something you are going to get good results from.


----------



## goochs (Jan 13, 2015)

I use the INCRA ls system for drawers and small items and it works fine as long as you use the right dovetail bit in the router table. I use the MCLS template that you need to mount to a wood block and once you get that figured out it works very good. It does make huge dovetails( 3/4" ) so I use it only for large items like toy chest etc. The nice part about it is that you are NOT limited to board width of 12" you can make as long of a joint as you need.


----------



## HornedWoodwork (Jan 28, 2015)

I have the one that peachtree peddles at the woodworking shows. It has some tolerance issues, boards over 3/4 or under 3/8 thick are difficult to join, it can't do half blinds and you are locked into cutting a 50/50 joint. That said, it is a very fast way to make mechanical joints that close tightly in any wood. I've use it to make drawers naturally, but also as a way to make a jointed chest. With this system long joints are possible by sliding the jig. I made this walnut chest this way and it worked perfectly on my first attempt.


----------



## JesseTutt (Aug 15, 2012)

@wbrisett:
an addition to your template would if the system does varying spacing for dovetails (narrow pin, wide wide tail, etc.)

I have used the Incra, Summerfeld, WoodlineUSA Route-R-Joint systems. I like the Incra the best.


----------

